# The White Lady Murders - No longer $1 but still sizzling hot



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

*
Back by popular demand!!!*


_--added the image link that Kathy provided. Betsy_

The White Lady Murders is an occult thriller that keeps you guessing until the very end! It's a mystery wrapped in a sea of eroticism! It contains very graphic sex and violence and is for those of you that like your horror on wild side!

Due to the generosity of amazon.com you can still grab it for only .99 cents! I have no idea how long the pricing will last, so I suggest that if you're interested that you grab it now!!!

The brief synopsis follows:

In a Malibu beach house, David Lynx struggles with writing with his latest tour de force - a book on magic. It's a subject he knows nothing about. In a desperate attempt to understand, he decides to perform an ancient ritual not realizing that he will unwittingly open a door for a forty-year-old unsolved murder spree to start all over again.

While The White Lady Murders is immersed in the supernatural, fans desiring a solid murder mystery will not be disappointed. At its core, The White Lady Murders offers an action-packed detective story replete with a hard-boiled, hard-nosed police officer named Robert Moran leading the charge. Moran is a veteran police officer who vividly remembers the original murders that occurred during The Summer of Blood. The string of vicious crimes terrorized the city and held its residents captive in the killer's steely grip. No one felt safe and now Moran desperately races to solve the mystery of who or what is behind the new wave of brutal killings to prevent The White Lady Murders from beginning again.

-------------------------

There's more info on the official website www.thewhiteladymurders.com as well as an excerpt that I don't believe is the same as the sample that you can download.

Thanks to all the kind Kindle members for your continued support! What can I say? You are all wonderful!!! Fab-YOU-Lous!!!!!

Below is the latest review that was received:

*5.0 out of 5 stars I truly enjoyed this book, May 13, 2009*
By Sugar "LuvMyK2&K1 and am Happily Expecting a KDX" (Midwest USA)

I read this book while it was available on Kindle.
I loved it!!
The story grabs you and keeps you guessing until the very end,and, even the ending is a surprise.
For anyone who enjoys being on the edge of their seat, and kept guessing this is definitely one to read.
I look forward to more from this Author


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Wendy,

I finished reading your book yesterday. It was quite an enjoyable read and kept me engaged the whole time. I've already started working on your review. I should have it posted online in a couple of days. Great job. I'm looking forward to reading more of your works.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Wendy,
> 
> I finished reading your book yesterday. It was quite an enjoyable read and kept me engaged the whole time. I've already started working on your review. I should have it posted online in a couple of days. Great job. I'm looking forward to reading more of your works.


Aw Kevis -

You're making me blush! You are too sweet!!!!

I'm so glad you enjoyed the book.

I've heard from so many people saying the same thing. Maybe Kindle people are the best

I look forward to your review!!!

XOXOXOXOXOXOXXOXO to you Kevis!!!

Wendy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks interesting. I will be giving it a try. Here is a link to the book on Amazon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Kathy - 

Thanks so much!!!! For the purchase and the link!!! 

Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome back Wendy. You were sorely missed, my friend.

Edward C. You-know-who


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Welcome back Wendy. You were sorely missed, my friend.
> 
> Edward C. You-know-who


Ed -

XOXOXOXOXOXXXOXOXOXOXO

Much love to you!!!!!!!!!! and thank you!!!

Wendy


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG, KEVIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I just about choked on my coffee this morning!!!!!!!!!!

Imagine my surprise when I got up and read your wonderful review!!!!

It's a terrific one, but for me that's not the point!!!! The point is you GOT it!!!! What you said is EXACTLY what I was trying to do in *The White Lady Murders*. And that genre thing - I never know what to say about it or how to categorize it!!! It really is a sort of hybrid murder / mystery / occult / erotic / suspense / horror / magical / thriller diller!!! Every one of those aspects comes strongly into play!!

Thank you again for taking the chance and reading it, for the review and for GETTING it!!!

XOXOXOXXOOXXOXOXOXOXXOXOXXOXOXOXXO

Many author-type Hollywood air kisses and hugs to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hugs and kisses graciously accepted!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Just wanted to let everyone know that there was indeed a price change. It's now  $4.79 which is still a 20% savings! 

A big thank you to those of you who have already purchased a copy!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! The White Lady Murders has just received another fabulous review from an Amazon Top Reviewer!!! Ellen in Atlanta - thank you so much and I'm am so happy you enjoyed the book so much!!!! 

One of the reasons I'm so ecstatic and posting about the review is that the review reveals a little more about the plot - without giving anything away!!! I think what she says may just intrigue those that like horror novels that come on full force - and do not stop!!!! The book is not for the timid!!!!!!! 

So for those of you that are curious and think they can handle the real deal, please check it out!!!! 

And thank you to those that have already taken the plunge and bought a copy!!! I really, really do appreciate it!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wendy:

That's some wonderful review you got today on Amazon from Ellen George, one of Amazon's Top 1,000 Reviewers. Congratulations.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Wendy,

A great review for a great book. Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

edwpat said:


> Wendy:
> 
> That's some wonderful review you got today on Amazon from Ellen George, one of Amazon's Top 1,000 Reviewers. Congratulations.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Ed -

Thank you so much!!!

And, yes, it is a wonderful review!!! I'm most happy and honored that she took time out to read and review my book!!!

-----------

Kevis -

Thank you! Thank you!!

I am most fortunate to have received it. Especially on the heels of yours .. oh, and sugar's also!!!

And if you don't mind the virtual hugs and kisses ..

[sidles up to Kevis]
[gets hand slapped]

Ouch!!!! Okay, okay!

XOXOXOXOXXOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!!!!!!! 

I wanted to first thank everyone that purchased a copy of The White Lady Murders ... thank you!!! 

Next, wanted to say that my book just got another fantabulous review. The review likened the story to the old Twilight Zone series - and Rod Serling. Of course, this is flattering as all get out to me because I just loved both!!! Rod Serling is an idol of mine so I really am very happy about this one!!! So thank you reviewer!!! 

Remember: If you like your horror on the wild side, please consider adding The White Lady Murders to your TBR pile!!! It's a book that'll keep you guessing until the very end!!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Sounds good, also 20% off the digital price right now also


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

cheerio - 

Thank you!!! 

And yes, amazon seems to have kept the price lowered. I don't know how long that'll last, but every little bit helps!!! At least that's the case in my household!! 

Thanks again.


Wendy


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, great news about my book. I looked at my numbers and The White Lady Murders broke 100 in two categories. Think it was at number 50 in both occult and erotic so a big thank you to whoever purchased a copy!!! Seriously, I was really shocked by the numbers. I thought I'd be around 500 or something. So, again, thank you!!!! Thank you!!!!!! Thank you!!!

Then I got the cutest review ever!!! It's not on amazon. I did a web search and saw somebody had posted a review on WeRead - well, actually it's a one sentence review!!! Makes it even more impressive that it made me laugh so hard!!! Very funny!!! Just loved it!!!! Can I repost one sentence? Maybe not. Here's the link:

http://weread.com/book/142578741X/The+White+Lady+Murders/FBK-142578741X_-1

Scroll down till you get to Kimberly. Kimberly, you are very funny!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, all! Been a long time and my new word for the year is focus. 

As a thank you for the kind support, I've put in a price change. The White Lady Murders is now $4.29. 

Now I'll go back to my getting my new offering ready for publication. In the meantime, I hope those of you who like their horror maximum strength, will partake! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

The sinful, scintillating, erotic, horror/thriller is back! It's scary, creepy and gory ... and just what you need for a good gruesome Halloween treat! 

In honor of Halloween, I've specially priced it at only $1 so there's no excuse not to pick-up your copy. The pricing will be good for the entire month. 

If you're one of those lovers of dark horror, go ahead and take a peek. No more complaining that horror has gotten boring and formulaic. This one will keep you on your toes and guessing all the way to the last page ... provided you're strong enough to get that far!



Have fun!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

You MUST like erotic, to read this book.
It was too much for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> You MUST like erotic, to read this book.
> It was too much for me.


mumsicalwhimsy -

Yes! Everyone has been duly warned!

Thanks for purchasing it and taking a chance. You know, it's the only way to find new authors, but I've been reticent myself at times.

Wendy


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I just one-clicked your book. It sounds fascinating. I love a good mystery, and the other descriptive terms have piqued my interest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> I just one-clicked your book. It sounds fascinating. I love a good mystery, and the other descriptive terms have piqued my interest.


tlshaw -

Thank you! I appreciate the purchase.

Yes, one man's trash is another man's treasure ... or something like that. For some reason that old Salt-N-Pepa line comes to mind when I think about this novel. The quote is, "This dance ain't for everybody, only the sexy people." Seems apropos.

I also gotta say that "Padded Cell 511" is grabbing my interest also. I'll have to check it out!

-----------------

mumsicalwhimsy -

Sorry, I forgot to add one thing. I don't know if you saw my other thread, but I do have another book out that is strictly a thriller/horror. It's full of suspense/humor/horror/conspiracy and not sex.

It's also only $1 and shows a completely different side of my writing! Not sure if I can mention the title or promote it in this thread, but it is there.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

It's that scary part of the year when a nice gory, gruesome story is just what you need! 

Looks like quite a few readers have found this one thanks to Karen. She gave my book a much appreciated plug in the booksontheknob. It caused the numbers to go a little crazy and I found myself in the unlikely position of being #17 - right behind the Mah-ster Mr. Stephen King! When will that ever happen again, but I gotta say it felt great! 

Thank you, Karen! And thanks to everyone who decided to make the purchase.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

WPotocki said:


> tlshaw -
> 
> Thank you! I appreciate the purchase.
> 
> ...


Wendy, you can certainly mention your other book by name and include a link to the other thread here. You may want to add it to your siggy, too.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wendy, you can certainly mention your other book by name and include a link to the other thread here. You may want to add it to your siggy, too.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy -

Thank you for that information. 

I just wasn't sure if it violated the one bump per week per book.

The other book is The Horns of September. The link is:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi everyone -

I've been turning the channels looking for TV all-night horrorfests so I can watch _Halloween _for the umpteenth time! You know what that means, don't you? Yes, that I'm a slightly obsessive personality type, but more than that, it means that we're getting to the creepiest part of the year - *Halloween*! 

If you're at all like me, it means you want to pull out all stops and immerse yourself in this very delightfully scary season. In that spirit, I just wanted to let you know that _The White Lady Murders_ is still lurking, still provocative and best of all, still only one dollar!

Thanks!

Wendy


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

I looked at my monthly reports and see that people seem to still be buying (and enjoying? Hope so!) my gruesome little novel. 

If people are still happy then so am I. Decided to extend the pricing through Thanksgiving at least. 

Thanks to all of you who have bought the forbidden fruit. Remember: It's not for the faint of heart. 

There's a reason they call it horror.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

Fill your stocking with sizzling, erotic horror this Christmas. 

Treat yourself this year. Doesn't matter if you've been naughty or nice, this spine-tingler will be only $1 until January 1st. 

I guarantee it won't only be the eggnog that's spicy! 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

No selling today!!!

Just wanted to wish each and everyone of you the happiest, merriest Christmas ever! 

You've helped make my dreams come true!!!

A sincere thanks from,



Wendy 
The obstinate author of The White Lady Murders


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Just wanted again thank you all for your very kind support of a new author. 

During the latter part of December, The White Lady Murders was #2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Erotic. That meant I spent that time being an Anne Rice Sandwich! Yes, I was in-between Claiming Beauty and Beauty's Release. Can't tell you how thrilled I was to be in her hallowed company. I felt like I was acting like some kind of literary peanut and jelly filling! (I'm hovering at #3 in that category right now.) It also did quite well in the Horror>Occult category - was consistently in the top 20. 

Because of all of the above, I've decided to be counter-intuitive and leave the price at $1 for another month. I hope this all means that the book is finally finding its audience and that this audience is happy with the pricing so it remains where it is. 

Thanks again for taking a chance on a new, unknown author. I appreciate it. 

Hope the book added a little sizzle, crackle and pop to your holidays! And if you need a little tingle for the New Year, you now know where to find it! 

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

What can I say? Sales have been great and I thank all that have purchased a copy for the awesome rankings! I am truly appreciative. Consequently, am keeping the price where it is for another month. 

Of course, when there are sales, what hopefully follows are ... reviews! And, yes, they have been flooding in. I thank everyone that actually took the time out of their day to post their thoughts. It's why an author writes a book in the first place. You want your baby to be read and generate enough interest to warrant someone writing down their opinion and state their point-of-view. I've been eagerly reading all of them - all the while keeping my head down so as not to be hit by hostile or friendly fire. It seems my naughty child is polarizing - to say the least! People are either loving or hating what is contained within its pages. And I thoroughly understand that some are shocked by the story - I probably would be as well, but the very thing some people hate about it, others love. 

I noticed that quite a few readers have mentioned "sadomasochistic"   within the confines of their review. I suppose the book does contain plenty and I plead guilty to writing wanton, naughty, dirty, nasty sex. It's still odd to hear this for I was so very much into the characters and story, I never really even thought about this aspect very much. It was part of the story and an integral part of the main character so it seemed natural to write about it. And I've always thought of the story as more of a murder mystery rather than erotic, but then what the heck do I know! I only wrote it and writers are usually not particularly objective about their own work. 

So thank you all again, and if you want to experience the spooky, paranormal sizzle, you can at the low price of $1!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

Just a note to say, the price is going back up to $4.29. 

Sales are good, but down from the previous two months so I'm thinking everyone that wanted to get in on the price break has done so. 

Thank you again for the strong support you've shown me. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I started to read this but was having a real hard time getting past the fact David's name is used instead of "he" EVERYWHERE.  Even twice in the same sentence on some cases.  More than a half dozen times in the same paragraph.  Kind of bummed because it sounds like such a great book.


----------

